# Anything on Fairhope pier?



## ashley7219 (Oct 7, 2011)

It's easier for us to take the kids there. We love P'cola Beach pier and Gulf State, but I don't think the boys are quite ready for that yet. Any suggestions other than Fairhope for today???


----------



## ashley7219 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Fairhope Pier on Saturday 4/14*

So we went and found out ourselves. This big guy hit dead shrimp right at the end of the pier as the sun began moving toward sunset. Nothing much else was going on, so everyone came running to see what was on the line. Thought it was a 'ray at first because of the upwelling he was making. Laid on his side swimming sideways for about 10 minutes making three foot wide trails. Not a bad day, all things considered!


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

I think you're going to need a bigger cooler!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice! I haven't fished there in years...seems like the water was only a few feet deep at the end the last time I was there. The pier was great for catching live pinfish on sabikis!


----------



## ashley7219 (Oct 7, 2011)

I think the water is 10-12 feet at the end. And yes, a bigger cooler is certainly on the wish list. :thumbup:


----------



## killrmack (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice fish we usually go there later in the summer and catch the crap out of croaker. We usually only fish at night though. We went about a month ago at night and all that was being caught was small cats and that was on shrimp. Nothing was being caught on cut bait or squid. I might have to head up there Friday afternoon and see what going on.


----------



## Kayakbob (Dec 18, 2011)

This is a great place to fish and there is another great one May Day in Daphne. There are old timers who fish this the year around and during the fall the white trout and specks are great. I need to go out to catch small bait fish to fish for big specks. Pin Fish and Crockers are great bait. they aso catch lots of red fish and sheaps head on these spots night fishing may be best becasue of the lights attract bait fish. bob


----------

